# Aegis Max



## Timwis (26/5/20)

The Aegis max is for those who like the look of the Aegis solo but wish it would accommodate a 21700 battery!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (26/5/20)

Timwis said:


> The Aegis max is for those who like the look of the Aegis solo but wish it would accommodate a 21700 battery!
> 
> View attachment 196862


I cant wait to muster up the guts to get one   I started vaping with a Boost 29 days ago. Will work up to it. Right now Im only vaping at 20W airflow halfway open.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> I cant wait to muster up the guts to get one   I started vaping with a Boost 29 days ago. Will work up to it. Right now Im only vaping at 20W airflow halfway open.


Nothing wrong with 20W and that loose mtl, restricted lung grey area airflow it's actually what a lot of vapers like and the more powerful a device can go also tends to have bigger battery capacity and many a 10W tootle puffer enjoy their mtl vape on a dual battery device, all that battery life is a winner!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (20/9/20)

Thanks. I've been keeping an eye on the aegis range for a while now but not decided yet. Quite pricey. Being new to the rdta bigger tanks I'm using two older wismec predator mods I kept for rdta. Every day vape still ipico x and swag 2 just love the little compact no fuss workhorses using mesh coils. This aegis looks like the one to use my new rdta mesh tanks on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Thanks. I've been keeping an eye on the aegis range for a while now but not decided yet. Quite pricey. Being new to the rdta bigger tanks I'm using two older wismec predator mods I kept for rdta. Every day vape still ipico x and swag 2 just love the little compact no fuss workhorses using mesh coils. This aegis looks like the one to use my new rdta mesh tanks on.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-aegis-max-with-zeus-sub-ohm-tank-kit.t66698/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

